# Bill Cosby



## kungfufighter (Feb 16, 2011)

Quite frankly, the scariest moment of my life.  I had agreed to a live interview (under duress) but the interviewer was to be a Hartford, CT weatherman with whom I was familiar.  I was told 30 minutes or so before my spot that Bill Cosby would be interrogating me.  If it appears that I am about to faint....I was.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAqQzK27HO0


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2011)

Why was Bill Cosby there? Coulda gone much smoother!
 Did his breath smell of.. Udolpho Wolfe?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Why was Bill Cosby there? Coulda gone much smoother!
> Did his breath smell of.. Udolpho Wolfe?


 
  I'd guess other than him being in town he's one hell of an antique collector........Shaker chairs if I recall correctly.

  I like the way he acted like he didn't know squat...........that gal on the right should learn some manners........then I see where she's from.


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, a crazy moment.  Bill is a great collector of Shaker but he also loves glass.  Never met him before or after other than a whispered "you did good kid" after he excoriated me.  If I could live the rest of my life without this level of stress I'd be happy.  In the end though, I did as well as I could have hoped without preparation/advanced knowledge.....


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey.. at least it wasn't Richard Simmons.. you might a got kissed by him! [:'(] Thanks for posting this, Jeff.. I suddenly love you a whole lot more!! []


----------



## PrivyCheese (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent job Jeff! I was sure he was going to drop the bottle... Although he was doing it in his own comedic way I thought he was genuinely interested in your items. One of the few actor/comedians I truly respect.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 17, 2011)

> "you did good kid"


I agree with that. I didn't think you came off any more nervous than anyone might being put in front of a camera. Add that to Bill's style and you did phenomenally well.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 17, 2011)

That was great.  I thought you did very well.  
 Not many Hollywood/entertainment folks I would like to meet but he is one I would like to visit with...especially now I know he like antiques.


----------



## annie44 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job, Jeff!  How fun!  I posted the link on my Facebook page!


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  annie44
> 
> Nice job, Jeff!  How fun!  I posted the link on my Facebook page!


 Thanks for the kind words everyone.  Will I see in Baltimore Cindy?


----------



## annie44 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll be there!  I'm driving up to my mom's house this weekend to see what bottles I have there that I can put out on my table.   She has more space than I do, so I have a few boxes of bottles there.  

 Of course, the main reason I set up at Baltimore, and what I look forward to, is seeing everybody and looking at all of the bottles.  I never know what I'll come home with, but I always manage to find one or two new acquisitions when I'm there.  Even Becky looks forward to the show, as she has gotten to know quite a few people.

 See you there!


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  annie44
> 
> I'll be there!  I'm driving up to my mom's house this weekend to see what bottles I have there that I can put out on my table.   She has more space than I do, so I have a few boxes of bottles there.
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear it Cindy!  I'll very much look forward to seeing you there.  Becky has wonderful energy and a great smile - I know that bottles are not necessarily her first love but she does as you say enjoy herself and that's great to see.  Please give her my best...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow Jeff... Great job. Unlikely (at first) group of people, until you watch and realize Bill Cosby's style. I'd say you really pulled it off well. (We have mud rooms here in Pa/NY too.) [] Cool to see you getting your "15" minutes of fame (I'm sure you've had more than this along the way)...Along with Mike George's presentation recently...And also David Jackson (Casperwhiskey)....and his TV interview. Way to go bottle folks!


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Feb 18, 2011)

nice job jeff, you seemed to hold it together just fine!!  if it were me up there, i would have gone down for the count!!  hope you got an autograph!!  good job man!!


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think you held your composure quite well Jeff.  Shoulda said you could keep your jello pudding pops in that desk!  If it had been me I would gone blank though...  I can't believe he juggled that chestnut around around like that!  Haha


----------



## justanolddigger (Feb 21, 2011)

> hope you got an autograph


 
 I want Jeff's autograph!!
   Great job Jeff, thanks so much for sharing that


----------



## sandchip (Feb 22, 2011)

Great job, Jeff, being roasted by the best!  Of course, you coulda dressed up for such an occasion, you know, sweatshirt or something a little more suitable.  I read somewhere many years ago, that he had the deep forest olive green American System.  Anything to that?


----------



## glass man (Feb 25, 2011)

YOU DID GREAT! YES THAT YOUNG LADY COULD USE A LESSON IN MANNERS!SHE WAS LUCKY BILL DID NOT REDUCE HER TO TEARS....JAMIE


----------



## nhglass (Feb 26, 2011)

Splendid job indeed Jeff, good going []


----------

